

Ask HN: For those of you on AWS do you use RDS? - smattiso

I'm building a new site on AWS using EC2 and S3. Do you guys use EC2 to host your DB or use the RDS? I haven't heard a lot of people using RDS (yet).
======
byoung2
We're using EC2 to host MySQL. The DB admin does some advanced stuff with
striping across EBS volumes, custom replication, and selective backups that
couldn't be done with RDS.

~~~
smattiso
How's the price compare?

~~~
byoung2
Probably the same, once you add the raided EBS volumes on top of the EC2
instance

------
mdennewitz
yes. no complaints here. the multi-az hot standby has been very useful.

